# Betta + Harlequin Rasbora



## Kiyi (Dec 5, 2012)

[ video!: http://youtu.be/2wL475gLpsg ]
Got my Harlequin Rasboras yesterday! To go with my Betta in his 10 Gal, I read that having some companions to stimulate them can make a betta happier, and less likely to bite his fins, and I just love H. Rasboras.

Only thing is, the pet store had just gotten a new shipment of Rasboras, so they couldn't have been more than 8-10 weeks old. They still have some transparency.










He seemed a bit too interested in them when they were acclimating, so I rearranged decor, and quarantined Shane before letting the Rasboras out of the bag. Everything seems to be going smoothly. Shane is behaving normally (glass surfing, trying to get my attention I assume.) and is ignoring the Rasboras, and the Rasboras are staying out of his way. (They've claimed the right side of the tank, near the plastic hair grass, as you can see. xD) 

There's one that doesn't look like a Harlequin though, the one with the stripe. Is it just a different form of Harlequin, or a different type of Rasbora altogether? 










More pictures!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

nice betta! im not sure about the other fish though.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I always wanted to get rasboras! Now I am jealous!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Just watch out they don't nip his fins.. They also like cooler water in the low to mid 70s. They're cute and it's good you got a school going. They'll probably be fine.

ETA: the rogue one I think is a Blackline rasbora. You might want to watch him to make sure he's being accepted by the others and doesn't get too stressed being by himself.


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

_Hey there ,_
_ I have a betta and shrimp 20 gal , and have been wanteing to add fish to his community but have been scared to , ._
_I have a schoal of harlaquin "hets" in my larger community tank and now that I've seen your post I am thinking about putting them in with my betta . Its almost the exact setup you have down to the color and type of betta lol . _
_My 20 is planted with amazon swords and fake silk plants with a fake log for hiding if needed , . It currently has a glass shrimp family a couple snails and the betta "alpha" . _
_Just wanted to know how your betta is with the new guests ? Any aggression yet ? from the betta or nipping from the rasbora ? _


----------



## Kiyi (Dec 5, 2012)

I thought it might be a Blackline after some googling. xD
The blackline is so much more active though, and spars with every single rasbora in there. I'm pretty sure I only have one or two females too. He chases the females around almost obsessively. I didn't expect such behavior so soon.

Charlie: No nipping from the Rasboras yet, a few have gotten close to him, but are very quick to flee when he begins moving.

As for the betta, there has been some chasing, unfortunately, but the rasboras have no trouble getting away. The chases usually only last a couple seconds, and he usually only does it when they stray towards 'his' castle.

When the lights are off though, the rasboras seem to go into a zombie state, and no longer pay attention. I watched one swim right into the bettas face, and it got nipped, and is now missing a part of its tail fin. Poor thing, it doesn't seem to be having any trouble getting around though.

Though, like I said, my rasboras aren't even fully grown. They're only about 0.7 inches. I may start floating my betta in a cup at night until they grow a bit. You can try with yours, and watch the results carefully. If he's too aggressive, then you can take him out, and try rearranging his decor. :3


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

_Hi agin , My rasbora are huge lol well all but one juvi that is , but I think I will hold off till later and see how this plays out for you . Please keep updating this post though as i do want to add to his tank . thank you for the fast rply_


----------



## Kiyi (Dec 5, 2012)

Alright, log for day 4. 

Shane (betta) has calmed down considerably. I left him and the rasboras together last night, and no damage occurred to either party. This morning, it appears Shane isn't even bothering chasing them anymore. Absolutely no aggression is shown during feeding either. I feed him his pellets, then feed the rasboras their Omega One Super Color Flakes, and Shane eats the pieces the harlequins ignore. He seems to love the flakes, but doesn't fight the rasboras over them. I even saw them eating next to each other, although they were probably so interested in food they didn't notice, lol!


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

_Hey Kiyi ,_
_Thanks for the update !! Im adding my rasbora in the morning . Hope all goes well in my tank as did in yours :|..I am excited about it I really want to get him some tyype of fish friends in with him . He doesnt bother the snails or shrimp he will float and stare at them both like hes trying to talk to them and either they cant or he cant one but its cute none the less  so well see what comes from my betta and rassy intro . Thanks agin kiyi_


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

From what I've read, the h. rasboras are fine with bettas. I love them, too! In about two months, I'm getting a new betta with some tank mates and I'm thinking about getting some rasboras. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

_Hey Y'all _
_ I added my rasbora yesterday after I changed the sub to sand in my big tank figured no better time right ? lol _
_Well as for the first few hours they seemed scared of alpha but he showed absolutly no aggresion at all hes a half moon betta by the way .( wal-mart rescue ) And has seemed to really do well with the company believe it or not hes actually swimming around now and no turning his gills or raisein fins at all . cool huh I thought it was I'm so proud of the lil guy . As for the rasbora today they finally started moving around a little bit but not much ...very tight schoal formation to when they do move ...although my betta has accepted them they dont seem to welcome the new tank mate ._
_If they dont relax by the next day or so I will be moving them back to the community tank they came from . I want them all to be happy and healthy . I'll maybe have to buy a small shcoal of juvie rasbora new and place them in with alph if this doesnt work , atleast I know hes okay with the idea of tank mates now and that rasbora will be accepted just these in particular seem to maybe want their old home , cant really blame them they are the oldest fish I have a few yrs actually and have went from a 10 to a 20 to the 30 and maybe thats it they dont like the fact that alphas tanks smaller than the last they were in ? they were in a 30 and now a 20 so that maybe the reason they seem unhappy or it could be that the bigger fish with the huge flowin fins is scareing the he%% out of them just in appearance ._


----------

